# Sending syslog data to Ubuntu 20.04 LTS



## iw2911 (Oct 16, 2021)

Is it possible to send syslog data from FreeBSD to an Ubuntu 20.04 LTS or other non-FreeBSD Linux-based destination acting as the central logging ?


----------



## mark_j (Oct 17, 2021)

Yes, syslog can send to port 514. Whether a systemD OS like ubuntu can handle that, I have no idea.


----------

